# VW CC 2011 Key Fob Programming



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I lost my spare key, bought one from ebay and took it to the dealers to get it programmed. They said its not possible since the fob on the CCs are vin driven, hence, they said that I have to get the key from them which will cost me around $260. Is that true? I feel like they're Being dishonest. Hard to believe that a fob that has a chip in it cannot be reprogrammed. 

Any ideas?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes they are being a bit dishonest. But not necessarily, dealers are often ignorant and don't know it can be done.
I personally do not know exactly how it is done, but while searching for spare parts on ebay for my car I came across multiple auctions for key fobs and the descriptions of said items discussed how it can be done.
Try contacting the seller.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Could try this - LINK

No idea if it will work, but just something found with a cursory search on google.

edit: re-reading it appears it will only work to get the fob to unlock doors etc. Will need Vag-Com to do it outside dealer.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I saw this instructions earlier and tried it but didn't work. Did not do the programming section, though. Will try to find someone local who has a VagCom. Thanks for the help. Still searching the web if it can be done w/o VagCom tool.


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe the instructions link would work with a NEW, never programmed key. I don't remember where I read it but, once a key programmed it can not be introduced to another vehicle. But I may be wrong.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, I think that that's an accurate statement. I've heard that the new CC Key Fobs are now VIN driven. I've called multiple locksmiths in the area but all of them said that I have to go to the dealer for programming. The problem is, they wouldn't program my Key Fob since according to them, it's been programmed already for another vehicle.

At this point, I think I'm out of luck unless I fork out the $260 that the dealer is asking for.


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

van33 said:


> Yeah, I think that that's an accurate statement. I've heard that the new CC Key Fobs are now VIN driven. I've called multiple locksmiths in the area but all of them said that I have to go to the dealer for programming. The problem is, they wouldn't program my Key Fob since according to them, it's been programmed already for another vehicle.
> 
> At this point, I think I'm out of luck unless I fork out the $260 that the dealer is asking for.


I have seen new fob keys on ebay several months ago. I am not sure what on ebay now.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

My suggestions, stay away form Ebay Key Fob, new or used. No dealership will touch those keys since they specifically said that newer CC Key Fobs are VIN driven and will have to be specifically order using your VIN. Dealerships also require that you pre-pay for the fob before they order it because according to the, they information will come from Germany to program the fob itself. 3-4 days is the wait time for a new one.

Hope this helps.


----------

